# Shadow boxes for my Grandchildren.



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

These are shadow boxes I made for my GC for Christmas. In little Katies (she dances in the Nutcracker) I put some of my old jewelry on the tree, my first watch in the Grandfather clock, a bracelet and brooches. In Michaels, I made it a scene with Grandpapa's fishing stuff, tools, wine barrels, and a treasure chest with some Croatian coins, some of his old cuff links, and a watch face for the clock on the wall. I think they will like them and hopefully keep them to remember us by.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

stirfry said:


> These are shadow boxes I made for my GC for Christmas. In little Katies (she dances in the Nutcracker) I put some of my old jewelry on the tree, my first watch in the Grandfather clock, a bracelet and brooches. In Michaels, I made it a scene with Grandpapa's fishing stuff, tools, wine barrels, and a treasure chest with some Croatian coins, some of his old cuff links, and a watch face for the clock on the wall. I think they will like them and hopefully keep them to remember us by.


Quite fabulous, I must say!!!!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

What lovely work


----------



## Kniternater (Aug 28, 2013)

Very lovingly made, i am sure these gifts will be treasured.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Very clever idea


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

What a great idea.I hope they treasure them.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

amazing


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

What lovely things.


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

Just perfect!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty !


----------



## Grammykmh (Jan 29, 2013)

What a great idea! Awesome job!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, they are gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on both.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice idea. I am sure they will love them. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

We call them "Dioramas"..beautiful..your grandchildren will love them..


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

A lovely idea and made with such love....


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

An exceptional idea! I love it! A person does have to have some creativity in them though in order to think of those things.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Very lovely and inspiring! You have some very lucky grandchildren! Excellent work!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

so thoughtful and very creative !!


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

These are delightful! They are blessed to have such a thoughtful grandma.....


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very Creative. I know they will love them.


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

What wonderful keepsakes,I'm sure they will be thrilled. Well done.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Wonderful!!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW! you have outstanding talent


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

How lovely it is for sure !! thanks for sharing


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

What a great idea. I'm sure they will love them with all the special pieces in there. I would have loved to have something like that from my Grandparents.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

What a wonderful idea and a beautiful keepsake, they really are special.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

There is not doubt what each one enjoys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I,love these!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Adorable.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

these are BEAUTIFUL! And....we live close enough that if I had Grandchildren, I might try to sweet talk you into making one or two for me! WOW, what a creative idea!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

These shadow boxes are just wonderful. Your grandchildren will love them and treasure them more and more as they age.
I am a miniature enthusiast and love the way you have put your heart and love into these boxes


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are beautiful keepsakes :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> these are BEAUTIFUL! And....we live close enough that if I had Grandchildren, I might try to sweet talk you into making one or two for me! WOW, what a creative idea!!!


We do live close enough and if you had grandchildren it would be my pleasure to making one for you.


----------



## SandraM (Jul 23, 2011)

What a wonderful idea they will surely love them and thank YOU for sharing.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So very thoughtful, I am sure their appreciation will grow through the years.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Very unique, and special for the grand kids. I hope they see the love put into these projects. Very special presents! Merry Christmas.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

What a great idea!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are precious. I hope they cherish them the rest of their life.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are fantastic! What a personalized gift to them both. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow! These are very wonderful. I admire the personal touches you did as a keepsake memory box! I hope your kids appreciate them. Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

What a truly wonderful keepsake. 
I wish that I could come up with ideas like this for my children. So far all I have made them are christmas ornaments from 1 of their grandmothers dresses. Was going to do the same with something of mine and my hubbies but now I might have to rethink.

Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Bernadette F said:


> What a truly wonderful keepsake.
> I wish that I could come up with ideas like this for my children. So far all I have made them are christmas ornaments from 1 of their grandmothers dresses. Was going to do the same with something of mine and my hubbies but now I might have to rethink.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your pictures.


Your welcome. My DD gave me a memories journal for grandparents for Christmas. I am working on it for next year. You can tell them about your life growing up and add photos and mementoes. Probably take me all year too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very special and unique to each child. You have done a wonderful job!


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

What a great idea. TFS!!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are both fantastic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What a nice idea to leave the them!


----------



## LydiaD35 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

